# So.. what is this?



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I got this line from a danish friend, who found hr in it. As I dont want that in my lines, I have testmated the buck from her to all of his daughters, to find out if he is a carrier.

Some of the kits look a little strange with thin almost curly (but not really) hair, and yesterday I noticed that one buck has lost fur in his back. Today he has an almost bald spot.

I really dont know what to make of it. Unfortunately I am not home to reply the next week, but maybe the person who is looking after my mice (who has a user in here as well), will keep an eye on him and what happens from here. His skin seems fine and there is no signs of overgrooming in the cage (but of course I cant rule anything out right now).


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i had some babies who started losing fur in the same place, i posted on hear asking if there are some sort of hairless and sarahc said it could be fungel and to put some sthleats foot powder on them and in bedding, i wasnt sure as there skin looked great and the adults didnt have it but took there advice as thought i couldnt hurt and they know more than me and it worked! ther fur grew back.
So maby worth a try.
Hears the thread i did one them
viewtopic.php?f=27&t=10867


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have also had this and only in blues. It isn't related to ringworm. I culled the mice with poor coats and tried to breed it out. I don't know if this would have worked, because unfortunately the blues also had fertility problems so I gave up the line.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

saying that ive hurd that in some dog breeds blue can be prone to allopica and lose fur. Maby its the same thing as that.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Someome one facebook said the same thing with dogs, and that it could be related to leaden.

I had 5 litters with daugters from my (now Malenes) blue buck Annabel's Carpo who was a potential hr carrier. I wanted to test if he had hr, so I mated him to 4 of his daugters and 2 of the daughters was mated to carpos half brother Annabel's Lobster who was hr/hr. One doe culled her litter, but the other does have raied their litters and from 2 out of 3 litters after Carpo there is kits with this, whereas none of the litters after lobster have got it.

The litters are +/- 4 weeks now and the mice who has it, is almost intirely naked on the lower back, but its only blue (but maybe because there is mostly blue and only a few blacks in the litters). They are in seperate cages and with kits of the same age from my triline, none of the tris shows anything like this, they have normal fur.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

The older litter has now regained fur, it took only a couple of days and now its hard to tell who was bald and who wasnt.

I am not going to test this further as I am not interested in having this in my line. I will continue the line with the doe who didnt get bald kits, and cull the others.


----------

